# Cant return the bike to Decathlon



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

I wanted to return it for a refund going by their 30 day policy, I emailed them to say, I was told they're not covered by it because it's been used...this is his reply.....I dont get it

Unfortunately what you are quoting is our returns policy when purchasing online. This would be covered under the Distance Selling Act. Unfortunately we can not accept any returns once the product has been used whether is has been bought in store or online.
If you would like any advice on your cycling or have any further questions then please let us know.
Thanks,


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2013)

Why do you want to return it? Is it faulty? Not fit for purpose?


----------



## Markymark (5 Jul 2013)

They are not obliged to allow a return for a non-faulty item. Howevere, their website's returns policy says otherwise:
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/return-policy.html
*Under the Distance Selling Regulations:*

You are entitled to a full refund including the initial delivery charge if you return a product, or inform the retailer that you want to return the product, within seven working days.
With Decathlon you have 30 days to change your mind! Or 90 days with the decathlon loyalty card.
You bought a product on www.decathlon.co.uk what ever the reason, you can change your mind and return the product to us or to one of our shops, following the instructions above, and we'll exchange or refund it.
*Caution:* The exchange of the product will be possible only for the same product if you want to change the size.
Please see below for products excluded from this policy.
*************************EDIT*************************
Oops just seent hsi too:
*Condition of returns*

Following our Terms & Conditions, you must return the product in perfect condition, no worn, or damaged and in original packaging. 
Otherwise, the return will be considered non-compliant.


----------



## Leodis (5 Jul 2013)

Its like returning a pair of shoes you don't want/dislike, if you have worn them to the Saturday night disco they won't accept them after.


----------



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

Yea I understand that.....I dont get why they've got this 30-90 return thing, what's covered by it then

I dont get where it says "if you change your mind ect"...then says "unless it's faulty ect we cant accept"... must be me


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2013)

The DS Regs give you a cancellation period of 7 working days in which to withdraw from the contract, Decathlon gives you 30. In both cases you can take advantage of this only if you haven't used the item.

Why are you returning it?


GC


----------



## Markymark (5 Jul 2013)

Oops just seent hsi too:
*Condition of returns*

Following our Terms & Conditions, you must return the product in perfect condition, no worn, or damaged and in original packaging.
Otherwise, the return will be considered non-compliant.

Afraid they're then correct, they're not obliged to accept returns if not faulty. A cooling off period is only if not used. Many places do accpet returns (M&S are famous for it) but not if its not re-sellable as new which is fair enough as there's a cost to them to clean/refurbish it


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

What are you returning and why ? As said above, if it's been used, then you can't. Give it to me !


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

*THIS* is why


----------



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> you can take advantage of this only if you haven't used the item.


 
And how can they prove I've not, when there's no dirt or wear or anything on it (and there isnt)

I guess I'll I'll try it again a couple of times if I cant get used it and the rd's, I'll sell it....and someone will get a showroom cond triban 5A


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> And how can they prove I've not, when there's no dirt or wear or anything on it (and there isnt)
> 
> I guess I'll I'll try it again a couple of times if I cant get used it and the rd's, I'll sell it....and someone will get a showroom cond triban 5A


 
Have you used it? Why do they think you have used it?


GC


----------



## Leodis (5 Jul 2013)

I'll give you £20 for it 

On a serious note its ironic that places like Evans, EBC and LBS to a degree allow test rides on bikes leaving them soiled and then flog them as new yet won't accept a little used bike back.


----------



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Have you used it? Why do they think you have used it?
> 
> 
> GC


 
Once....probably because it's over the 7 days, it's out the shop and they dont know what you do I suppose....I still think it's crap, as far as I'm concerned, their so called "returns" policy's sh1t!



Leodis said:


> I'll give you £20 for it
> 
> On a serious note its ironic that places like Evans, EBC and LBS to a degree allow test rides on bikes leaving them soiled and then flog them as new yet won't accept a little used bike back.


 
Yer on 

I know....it's rules for them and another for us....it's called a rip off/con



Like I say, I'll have another go, but dont be surprised if you see it on Gumtree or here sometime next week ect

I'll then just keep the Rockhopper, it's in showroom cond too


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> And how can they prove I've not, when there's no dirt or wear or anything on it (and there isnt)
> 
> I guess I'll I'll try it again a couple of times if I cant get used it and the rd's, I'll sell it....and someone will get a showroom cond triban 5A


 


Stu9 said:


> I know, but I've been on it twice since getting it because of weather and others things...


 
It would appear from that post that you've used it and are just trying it on, so they're perfectly entitled to knock you back.


GC


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jul 2013)

First couple of times I went on my road bike I hated it. It felt twitchy, I found the brakes unresponsive and didn't dare take my hands off the bars for a second. As a result, I felt very nervous every time a car went past or I reached a junction.

However, it wasn't long before I got up to speed and now it feels like second nature. 

Head out into some quiet lanes at a time of day where there'll be little traffic and put some miles in. You'll soon feel better.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Yea I understand that.....I dont get why they've got this 30-90 return thing, what's covered by it then
> 
> I dont get where it says "if you change your mind ect"...then says "unless it's faulty ect we cant accept"... must be me


 

You can return it if you change your mind provided it has not be used, the only time you can return it when it has been used is when it is faulty.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> First couple of times I went on my road bike I hated it. It felt twitchy, I found the brakes unresponsive and didn't dare take my hands off the bars for a second. As a result, I felt very nervous every time a car went past or I reached a junction.
> 
> However, it wasn't long before I got up to speed and now it feels like second nature.
> 
> Head out into some quiet lanes at a time of day where there'll be little traffic and put some miles in. You'll soon feel better.


Its odd innit , whenever i ride a flat bar bike i find the steering the same so i guess its what your used too.

Did the OP actually try the bike in the shop? when i went to dectahlon last weekend people were riding bikes around the shop to try them out ?


----------



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It would appear from that post that you've used it and are just trying it on, so they're perfectly entitled to knock you back.
> 
> 
> GC


 
I wouldnt call it that, how else are you suppose to know it's something's not for you......I know where they're coming from though too....like I say above, I'll try and enjoy it, if not, it's up for grabs


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> I wouldnt call it that, how else are you suppose to know it's something's not for you......I know where they're coming from though too....like I say above...


 
Generally you'd ask for a test ride of whatever you're interested in.



GC


----------



## Stu9 (5 Jul 2013)

I did but only around the shop which isnt enough (felt ok though) and not out in real conditions......it's probably just me....like I say, I'll try a couple (not a few) of times again, if not, it's up for grabs and I'll stick to the mtb


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2013)

Seriously - you expect someone to take a used bike back when it has no fault? Barmy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Seriously - you expect someone to take a used bike back when it has no fault? Barmy.


Not entirely. Thorn do it. One local LBS let me do it once too.

As to the OP, persevere, you will adapt and then you'll love it. I had to fit cross top levers to my first drop bar bike and I still HATE not having them on my tourer as, after a lot of flat bar riding, the muscle memory in my hands grabs at useless empty air when on the tops....


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2013)

oh dear an unhappy Triban customer


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2013)

I don't think it's down to the bike, but a nervous rider


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Jul 2013)

From a retailer point of view it's difficult.

I work for a camping/outdoors retailer and we sometimes get slated for a restrictive returns policy.

It's something we are continually reviewing as we want to be fair, as if it works for our customers they become repeat customers even if there has been a problem. But you would not believe the amount of 100% perfect tents that we receive back with dubious faults. Usually within a month - i.e. outside the normal Distance Selling "change of mind" rights but just long enough to have taken the family on a 2 week camping trip....

It means that we sometimes upset genuine people who have got a leaky seam, whilst we insist on getting the item back (can be a £1000+ item at top end) and inspecting it, which can include blasting it with a pressure spray, but if we just accepted any return back, then we'd just be a free tent hire.

Personally I think if you buy a bike and ride it around, then if you decide you don't like it, it's your job to sell it on as best you can. IF it has no faults. In a perfect world perhaps it could be 80% refunded as a goodwill gesture, then sold on with 20% off


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Not entirely. Thorn do it. One local LBS let me do it once too.


 
Well, I didn't say companies don't do it I was just saying that it is unreasonable.

How do the people who think it is reasonable to return used bikes feel about buying a new bike that has been used then (sorry about the oxymoron in there)?


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2013)

The returns policy with my Rose ebike was clear - and fair.

It said I was entitled to examine the goods 'as you would in a shop'.

After that I could return the bike and I did not have to give a reason.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, I didn't say companies don't do it I was just saying that it is unreasonable.
> 
> How do the people who think it is reasonable to return used bikes feel about buying a new bike that has been used then (sorry about the oxymoron in there)?



I would not expect a used bike to be sold as new at the same price as the new one. Evans offer test rides, if it was clear that the bike had been outside, I would want a discount. Unless I was the one who had tested it! If no discount, walk away or perhaps negotiate new tyres, brake blocks, a full service?

Evans often sell discounted ex display or demo models. Perhaps decathlon simply have no mechanism to do this, i am unfamiliar with their set up


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Once....probably because it's over the 7 days, it's out the shop and they dont know what you do I suppose....I still think it's crap, as far as I'm concerned, their so called "returns" policy's sh1t!



Their return policy is not sh1t, it looks to me very fair and reasonable.



> .it's called a rip off/con



No it is not, you have used the bike and have changed your mind, that is not Decathlons fault you no longer want the bike. 

Sell it on if you don't want it, but do not blame the retailer for your mistake.


----------



## Stu9 (6 Jul 2013)

Ok


----------



## Joffey (6 Jul 2013)

Sell it mate, you should get pretty near to what you paid for it.

I'll start the bidding... £100


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Its like returning a pair of shoes you don't want/dislike, if you have worn them to the Saturday night disco they won't accept them after.


 
Used to be a classic move in certain social circles

Buy dress Saturday afternoon, wear Saturday night, reattach labels and return on Monday because it wasn't quite right and get a refund.
When my sister in law was teaching in Liverpool most of her 6th formers used this method of "hire"


----------



## campbellab (6 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You can return it if you change your mind provided it has not be used, the only time you can return it when it has been used is when it is faulty.


 
Or missold.


----------



## User16625 (7 Jul 2013)

I dont get the crap reason that if its been used they cant take it back. Who the hell would buy a product and then not use it? In many cases its only after using the product you may find an issue that would require you to send it back.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Used to be a classic move in certain social circles
> 
> Buy dress Saturday afternoon, wear Saturday night, reattach labels and return on Monday because it wasn't quite right and get a refund.
> When my sister in law was teaching in Liverpool most of her 6th formers used this method of "hire"


 
I tried a suit on in C&A once. There was a best man's speech in one of the pockets


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jul 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I dont get the crap reason that if its been used they cant take it back. Who the hell would buy a product and then not use it? In many cases its only after using the product you may find an issue that would require you to send it back.



If the only problem with it is that you've changed your mind or you don't really think road cycling is for you then that's not something you should expect a retailer to take the hit for. If there's something wrong with it, i.e. it's faulty or not fit for purpose then you're covered.

GC


----------



## gambatte (8 Jul 2013)

Triban 5, gotta love it. Mines recently out of storage after using the B'Twin Sport over the winter. Keep on with it, you'll probably get used to it. Feels weird for me going back to the MTB.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Jul 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I tried a suit on in C&A once. There was a best man's speech in one of the pockets


 
You just reminded me, many years back I bought a pair of jeans from a charity shop for 50 pence

There was a teenth of squidgy in one of the pockets. Naturally I disposed of it by careful incineration :-D


----------



## snailracer (17 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Used to be a classic move in certain social circles
> 
> Buy dress Saturday afternoon, wear Saturday night, reattach labels and return on Monday because it wasn't quite right and get a refund.
> When my sister in law was teaching in Liverpool most of her 6th formers used this method of "hire"


It's difficult for clothes shops to be more strict about this - if they try, their customers will return clothes with a deliberately ripped seam or missing button and claim the item was faulty.


----------

